# best tactical under 30 bucks?



## raggie33 (Jun 28, 2020)

i dont care about looks i just want good steel and decent operation


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 28, 2020)

Good budget knives
Ontario rat 1 or 2

Ganzo firebird. 

Kabar warthog


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 28, 2020)

i like the rat 1 i should of said i also want it foldable and easy to open


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 28, 2020)

PM me your address and I’ll send you a S&W knife to mess around with if you’d like. I have around 30 of one model. Don’t blame me blame the TSA.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 28, 2020)

Rat flips open like a much more expensive knife. They are nice


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 28, 2020)

i have a knife i got from amazon .but they sent me the wrong knife i like it but it is not what i ordered. i contacted them i hope theyll fix there mistake. ps i cut my self on the sharping stone some how lol


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 28, 2020)

this is what amazon sent me https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=Q08wNU1hdVFfMWtOcEVxc3BTclY3OVV3d05qaGp3


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 29, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> PM me your address and I’ll send you a S&W knife to mess around with if you’d like. I have around 30 of one model. Don’t blame me blame the TSA.


ps tynfor your offer. but i must reject it ive got so much help on this forum id hate to accept more. this forum rocks


----------



## scout24 (Jun 29, 2020)

+1 on the RAT-1. Good stuff for the money...


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2020)

Another vote for the Ontario RAT1, and the shorter RAT2. Matter of fact, the RAT2 is my main EDC knife. Hasn't let me down in all the time I've been carrying and using it. 

Also, consider the Buck 736 Trekker XLT. Under $20 at Wal-mart. But a surprisingly good budget one-hander. I did a review of mine on my YouTube channel. One of the more popular videos on there. Also the RAT2 was the very first video on my channel. Though like everyone else's first video, it looks kinda crappy. I'm NGMonocrom over on YT if you'd like to check out those videos.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 2, 2020)

i oredred the rat 1 sadly i could of got it cheaper yesterday but i was broke its comeing tomorow


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

is aus 8 good steel?


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 3, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> is aus 8 good steel?



You will get a million different answers. The short answer is yes. It’s a decent knife steel. It’s tough rust resistant and pretty easy to sharpen. One of the best things about aus8 in my eyes is that if the heat treat is even decent on it, it will take an absolutely freaking ridiculously sharp edge. Very good to practice sharpening on. It won’t hold an edge forever like some of the new super steels but you can tell when it is losing some sharpness and touch it right back up.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> You will get a million different answers. The short answer is yes. It’s a decent knife steel. It’s tough rust resistant and pretty easy to sharpen. One of the best things about aus8 in my eyes is that if the heat treat is even decent on it, it will take an absolutely freaking ridiculously sharp edge. Very good to practice sharpening on. It won’t hold an edge forever like some of the new super steels but you can tell when it is losing some sharpness and touch it right back up.


cool im so excited for it to arive its out for delivery right now.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> is aus 8 good steel?




bigburly912 beat me to it. 

A lot of knife snobs look down their noses at AUS8.

You can absolutely sharpen it up to a true razor's edge.

Definitely one of the better stainless steels out there for rust resistance.

Won't hold an edge nearly as long as some others. But good edge retention overall.

Plus, easy to re-sharpen. Doesn't require a diamond hone. But that certainly helps.

Not being an exotic steel, your wallet won't take a hit on buying an AUS8 bladed knife.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

i think this is my first knife that had metal that was not just called stainless lol


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2020)

_*Fun Fact: *_
AUS8, AUS-8A, 8A is the Japanese Identical twin sister of American 440B. When you buy a Randall Made knife, you get two options. All of the carbon steel ones are O1. All of the stainless steel blades are 440B. Been that way for a _very_ long time.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

i also have a 440c knife comeing. now i cant spend no more fun money till 2021 but i have 2 cool knifes. with my medical issues that have been sorted out i hope. i gifted my self gifts lol. i dont go to movies or concerts so i think i desreve these gifts lol


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

ps ty everyone i love my rat so far it feels so well built im hopeing i get used to opening it. but its sharp and machined perfectly! i have its competion on the way just to see how they compare


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

one part i dislike about the rat is it hurts my thumb to flip it open.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 3, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> one part i dislike about the rat is it hurts my thumb to flip it open.



You can do some searching and find different studs. You will find lots of people have complained about it. Also maybe a video on how to loosen it a little. It’ll break in


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> You can do some searching and find different studs. You will find lots of people have complained about it. Also maybe a video on how to loosen it a little. It’ll break in


cool ty would my no name whetstone 1000/6000 and a leather stroup be ok to maintaine it or should i get a brand name whetstone or another grit? .ps ty for all the info


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 3, 2020)

Don’t need high dollar stuff to sharpen. Heck I used the filament out of a high pressure sodium bulb for years to touch up knives. : D


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 3, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Don’t need high dollar stuff to sharpen. Heck I used the filament out of a high pressure sodium bulb for years to touch up knives. : D


cool i like simple are they like from street lights? are town went to led street lights. it was crazy it only took em 15 minutes or so per light and there crazy bright


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 4, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Don’t need high dollar stuff to sharpen. Heck I used the filament out of a high pressure sodium bulb for years to touch up knives. : D


I can’t remember the name of the custom knife maker who forged 51200 ball bearings into high dollar hunting knives, but he always told his customers they could go find a smooth river rock to touch up his knives. A variety of sources will work, some better than others, it’s the consistent angle that’s important and that comes with practice.

Ed Fowler! Is the guy


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 4, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> I can’t remember the name of the custom knife maker who forged 51200 ball bearings into high dollar hunting knives, but he always told his customers they could go find a smooth river rock to touch up his knives. A variety of sources will work, some better than others, it’s the consistent angle that’s important and that comes with practice.



Lots of makers use 52100 ball bearings. 52100 is excellent. Sounds like something Ed Fowler would say as he is keen on just using fine India stones to touch up knives due to his excellent and time proven heat treat technique. 60 years experience if I’m not mistaken or have him confused.

Looks like I was typing as you edited. Haha


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 4, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Lots of makers use 52100 ball bearings. 52100 is excellent. Sounds like something Ed Fowler would say as he is keen on just using fine India stones to touch up knives due to his excellent and time proven heat treat technique. 60 years experience if I’m not mistaken or have him confused.
> 
> Looks like I was typing as you edited. Haha


I have some old AG Russell India stones which are nice but I tend to use the spyderco processed stones because they’re faster and work with water. And if I get really lazy, I touch up with a diamond stone!


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 4, 2020)

how long does a blade have to be for defence


----------



## archimedes (Jul 4, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> how long does a blade have to be for defence


Not a direction to take the discussion on CPF.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 4, 2020)

archimedes said:


> Not a direction to take the discussion on CPF.



dang but rules are rules have a happy 4th


----------



## archimedes (Jul 4, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> dang but rules are rules have a happy 4th


You too, raggie


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 5, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> cool ty would my no name whetstone 1000/6000 and a leather stroup be ok to maintaine it or should i get a brand name whetstone or another grit? .ps ty for all the info



With your RAT, your stones and your strop, you've effectively solved the pocket knife problem for life. That's all anyone needs. Some of us go a little crazy with the hobby, but that's all it really is--a hobby.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 6, 2020)

awesume im glad my set up will suit me


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 6, 2020)

what edge angle does a rat 1 use from factory?google was no help


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 6, 2020)

About 17 per side


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 6, 2020)

I may be off a hair. Hope someone else will chime in.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 6, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> About 17 per side


cool ty that sound right on to me


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 6, 2020)

I've heard both 17, as well as 20. I'm inclined to believe the 17.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 6, 2020)

i have a lansky sharpmaker fake. it only has 20 and 25 angle. am i out of luck ? if not what angle do i use


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 6, 2020)

Honestly raggie most of my knives that I use often and reprofile get a 20 degree as it’s a pretty good long lasting edge. It won’t require as much upkeep as a 15 degree. 

If you run your rat using that 20 degree FINE edge instead of the coarse it will get it good and sharp shouldn’t hurt anything.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 6, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Honestly raggie most of my knives that I use often and reprofile get a 20 degree as it’s a pretty good long lasting edge. It won’t require as much upkeep as a 15 degree.
> 
> If you run your rat using that 20 degree FINE edge instead of the coarse it will get it good and sharp shouldn’t hurt anything.


cool ty


----------



## archimedes (Jul 6, 2020)

Basically putting a microbevel on it.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 6, 2020)

so much to learn my last knifes cost me only like 12 bucks! and that was for a entire set lol. im hooked on knifes now i guess i like all tools . tomorow my lansky will arive plus new fishing line some crazy 8 ply stuff. i have not had fishing line for a year.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 7, 2020)

well now i own 2 d2 knifes on 440c and a aus8 i payed less then 1 hundred for them all. but i never go to concerts or movies or out to eat in nice places .well once in a while i do arbys if i have a coupon. plus as said before my health scare looks to be over for a while. so i treated my self


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 7, 2020)

Studies show that narrower bevels provide better edge retention during normal cutting tasks than more obtuse bevels. There is a limit, of course. At some point the edge becomes so thin that it is fragile. With most steels, this won't be an issue unless you go lower than 10 degrees per side or so. Call it 12 dps to be safe. However, if your choice is between 20 and 25, always go with 20. It will stay sharp longer, sharpen easier, and there will still be plenty of steel supporting the apex. If it were my knife, I would bevel it at 17 dps, use it fearlessly and strop it regularly.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 8, 2020)

i may be likeing knifes as much as lights no batterys woohoo


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 8, 2020)

If you get into fixed-blade knives.... There are custom sheaths though.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 16, 2020)

budget knifes are insane i have a d2 steel knife with ball bearing pivots comeing for 45 bucks shiped! but theres more! becuase its 2 knifes for that price lol its 2 ganzos fh51


----------



## ledbetter (Jul 16, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> budget knifes are insane i have a d2 steel knife with ball bearing pivots comeing for 45 bucks shiped! but theres more! becuase its 2 knifes for that price lol its 2 ganzos fh51


I realize they are a bargain and some are pretty well made, but these are all Chinese products that I refuse to purchase. I’d rather buy used made in Japan or USA for the same money if I couldn’t afford a new product.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 16, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> I realize they are a bargain and some are pretty well made, but these are all Chinese products that I refuse to purchase. I’d rather buy used made in Japan or USA for the same money if I couldn’t afford a new product.


i understand for sure


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 16, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> I realize they are a bargain and some are pretty well made, but these are all Chinese products that I refuse to purchase. I’d rather buy used made in Japan or USA for the same money if I couldn’t afford a new product.



Definitely. 

Unfortunately all future Al Mar knives will be made in China, instead of Japan. Time to start hunting down used ones on eBay.


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 17, 2020)

Kershaw XCOM is right at $31 from bladeHQ.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 17, 2020)

I would rather buy American anytime. Preferably hand forged or hand made. That being said, The rat is made in Taiwan and the Taiwanese make very good knives, bikes, parts.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 17, 2020)

lol i was excied waited and waited today i see no movement on knifes. i go to call amazon and phone would not work. i try to call phone carrier a course that did not work i use there onine chat. they try me to tell many things that didnt work they said to call there second teir tech suport . i told them i dont have another phone. . and now my stomach issues was bothering me. today sucked lol. and that lansky sharpner kind of sucks no matter how tight i tighten the screws the knifes moves. dang knife almost feel on bare foot. but now im cooking bean soup to help with stomach issues


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey, man. You gotta watch out for the digits. I don't own the Lansky, but the clamp works exactly the same way as my Tormek knife jig. The front screw needs to be tightened down, but this is not what provides the real clamping power. That's the rear jacking screw. On the Lansky, it's the one in red. Once you fix the knife in place with the front screw (best to use a screw driver), tighten the red screw with your fingers. It doesn't need extreme pressure, but snug it up. It should hold a pocket knife easily.

It that still doesn't work, wrap a small piece of duct tape or gorilla tape around the spine of the knife before putting it in the clamp. That should provide a little extra grip.


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 19, 2020)

i been doing as you say. but if i put the blade far enough into the mount. the stone hits the mount. when i pull out blade enough it slips in mount. then i noticed if you dont put the blade into the mount the same postion everytime it changes angle.im saving for a sharpmaker


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm really sorry you're having trouble, my friend. Trying to think of ways I can help.


----------



## JimIslander (Jul 19, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> i been doing as you say. but if i put the blade far enough into the mount. the stone hits the mount. when i pull out blade enough it slips in mount. then i noticed if you dont put the blade into the mount the same postion everytime it changes angle.im saving for a sharpmaker



Grab a small kitchen knife or small pocket knife and practice freehand. Softer steel will make it much easier to raise a burr, etc. Watch videos on the basic technique. You can learn in a couple hours. Once learned it's a skill that will last you a lifetime.

You can still use all the angle helpers and power sharpeners to work faster, but if you ever are in the field or just need a touch up, a small stone and your new skill equals a shaving sharp knife. 

Besides, chicks dig men who know how to sharpen knives. :thumbsup:


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 19, 2020)

@raggie33, PM sent.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jul 19, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> ps tynfor your offer. but i must reject it ive got so much help on this forum id hate to accept more. this forum rocks



I’m not proud. I’ll accept all the help i can get. Just getting back into folders again and stated reading all the threads


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 19, 2020)

aginthelaw said:


> I’m not proud. I’ll accept all the help i can get. Just getting back into folders again and stated reading all the threads



That's right. We are an unusual community of geeks. If we don't look after each other, who will? 

@raggie33, if you don't like my PM offer, then just send me your address. I will send you my Spyderco Sharpmaker. One thing about the internet age is that we buy things without getting to try them first. Use it for a while and see what you think. If you don't like it, just send it back when you are ready. If you like it and want to keep it, I'll let you have it for half of the retail cost.


----------



## Buck91 (Jul 20, 2020)

Has anybody recommended the spyderco Byrd line yet?


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 20, 2020)

Modernflame said:


> That's right. We are an unusual community of geeks. If we don't look after each other, who will?
> 
> @raggie33, if you don't like my PM offer, then just send me your address. I will send you my Spyderco Sharpmaker. One thing about the internet age is that we buy things without getting to try them first. Use it for a while and see what you think. If you don't like it, just send it back when you are ready. If you like it and want to keep it, I'll let you have it for half of the retail cost.


u have been so helpful my freind i cant accept anymore help in a few months ill have enough for the sharpmaker i have a lansky turn box i love it just wish the crocks was longer


----------

